# Experimental Kittens



## Littlestream (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah. This is my art thread. So... Here's some art.

This is my persona. I probably will get pictures with better quality eventually.

Some magical girl / catgirl things I created. I draw these characters a lot.

This is a full view of the red-headed catgirl.

I think I'm going to start a Suicune drawing soon. I am turning into Eusine, as for some time, I have been obsessed with Suicune. And shiny Milotic. But that's irrelevant.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 23, 2010)

And here is Suicune! 
Some sketches I made to get the anatomy right in the final drawing, which probably was why I decided not to do the drawing in profile because I can't draw Suicune's head in profile.

Suicune drawing, take 1! It could have gone better, but I wanted to try my art markers out. And my pen that I used for inking decided that this was the drawing it would start to run out of ink on. I'll draw more Suicune later.


----------



## Littlestream (Nov 19, 2010)

Here are some characters I made. Sadly, various pen/marker problems ruined the best ones.

Better picture quality eventually.
Fineliners are fun to color with.
Green hair...  and for some reason I mainly draw on notebook paper.

Also, I'm opening requests. I'm best at references for personas or RP characters, but I can draw humans, cats, dogs, birds, various other animals, and Pokemon, too. As long as it's appropriate.


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 15, 2011)

I've improved since I last posted. Mainly because I finally looked at the anatomy sections in the drawing books I have. Thank you, Christopher Hart!

Though I still can't draw arms.

I'll work on that.


----------



## Furiianda (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey, I figured I would try and give a few tips (it's sad that a lot of artists post here and recieve very little feedback).
I see in your last drawing you made her pose more dynamic, rather than the sort of... stiffness of your earlier ones. That's good! I think you should try to draw some more exciting kinds of poses, maybe with characters running or bending over, rather than just standing straight. It teaches you a lot about anatomy.
Also, since you're using markers, I think you should try to draw larger. Try drawing twice as large as your last and see what kinds of details you can fit in there. The lines are a bit thick for the size of it (guessing from the size of those squares, here) which can make the expressions look a bit plain and/or disproportionate.

Also, this was in your first post (the persona kitten) and maybe a bit late, but the neck is unusually thin in the front and side face closeups. It seems to be the right thickness in the drawing at the top of the page though. Kinda struck me as odd!

Anyway, good luck in your endeavours, I'll try and drop in later and post more comments if you like. (: Keep practising!


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the tips! Running isn't my strong point, but I do try... sometimes. Walking is a bit better, but I always have trouble with the arms. I've been working on the cats too, and I think I worked out the issue in front view, but I haven't drawn a cat in profile in such a long time! Maybe I'll draw my cats.


----------



## Ever (Jul 25, 2011)

I know why you draw on notebook paper. IT MAKES THE DRAWINGS LIKE, NOT CROOKED. (Yes, I always draw on notebook paper.)


----------



## Littlestream (Jul 25, 2011)

That, and because I can't generally make myself bring blank paper to school, where I usually draw. My bag is already very heavy without it.


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 6, 2011)

I have been drawing a lot, but mostly stuff from a book I'm writing with a friend, and I wouldn't even think about revealing those to the public (plus they're kinda mediocre). So, have a combination of old stuff and semi-new stuff!

Vulpix sketch. 

I sadly couldn't take a single good picture of this. My room has terrible lighting. This is the cover for a fan comic I'm doing (the subject of my obsessions is The Secrets of the Immortal Nicholas Flamel, if anyone's wondering). I'm actually going to color this! When I get around to it.

Evil insane psycho Espeon!

Giratina sketch. 

I never realized how much I like cows until I drew this! :D Cows are surprisingly cute.

If I ever find a way to take better pictures of these, I'll replace the current pictures with new ones.


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 16, 2011)

Quick update because... 

I got a tablet! :D And so this is the first thing I drew with it. It still kind of sucks though, since, as I implied, it's my first drawing with a tablet. Does anyone have any advice that might make it easier?


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 22, 2011)

I love my tablet.
Glaceon
Umbreon


----------



## Littlestream (Sep 24, 2011)

Finally done with the cow Everglider asked for.


----------



## Littlestream (Oct 31, 2011)

I should post in this thread more. 
Ciara 
All the characters from Maeror Astrorum except one.
Suckish drawing of the Badb.

Yay I actually drew stuff related to my little comic thingy.


----------



## Ever (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, Little, you really are improving! I love the Maeror one. The people are all so cute!

Lame commenting is lame.


----------

